# Launching this beast....



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

So this is my first AWD car and I am having trouble launching it. At 3k launch it bogs pretty bad and than goes. Does anyone have any good tips? thanks!


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

turn off traction control, rev to 5k, drop it like its hot


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

put the ebrake down!!

jk lol

turn the traction control completely off.. instead of pressing the button.. hold the button down


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

you dont have to hold it down, the first setting is good enough for hard launching


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

I was reading about lifting the clutch slowly but not like dumping it like I used to on my hondas  worked well with them but this is a different animal. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

tdi-bart said:


> turn off traction control, rev to 5k, drop it like its hot


Rinse and repeat........ watch everyone gawk relight to relight, or getting through the on ramps in a hurry so as not to get cutoff by mergers. Or whatever for outright shenanigans! :laugh:


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

My MK1 225 TT 6MT had close to 50+ clutch drop launches at 5500 rpm - these cars just grab and go. Make sure the tire pressure is not too low as you want them to slip a bit to take the load off the clutch.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Okay so I found a nice piece of almost abandoned asphalt today and took a few practice launches. I am really glad no one was around because it looked like my first day to drive a standard. Very different experience launching a turbo AWD vehicle vs a natural rear wheel. 

Clearly I am doing something wrong. I started out with all systems engaged and reved and dumped at about 4000 RPM's. Sputter...jump..jump..launch. 

2nd try. same thing at about 5000 RPM's. Sputter..jump.jump..launch (but more violently)

3rd try. Noticed that RPM's would not really go over 5000 with TC on. Switched off (single click). Now reving to redline. sputter...jump..launch. 

I would not consider any of the launches even close to acceptable. The tires just stick on the ground. I am sure this is a good thing once I get this figured out, but seriously the squirrels must have been laughing their asses off. 

Do I need to not "really" dump the clutch? Should I hold the TC button down to disable everything? It really just seemed like the tires were glued to the pavement. A very strange experience. 

Also to note APR stage 1 tune.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

Williamttrs said:


> Okay so I found a nice piece of almost abandoned asphalt today and took a few practice launches. I am really glad no one was around because it looked like my first day to drive a standard. Very different experience launching a turbo AWD vehicle vs a natural rear wheel.
> 
> Clearly I am doing something wrong. I started out with all systems engaged and reved and dumped at about 4000 RPM's. Sputter...jump..jump..launch.
> 
> ...


Yo do know that the UM tune comes with launch control installed?


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

canuckttrs said:


> Yo do know that the UM tune comes with launch control installed?


Have you seen it in action yet? Do you know how well it works?

I would love to see a video of it and how well it works. I am not sure how often I would use it but if would for sure be a selling point for me.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

I have no problem launching the car, even without launch control.
Helps to "blip" the throttle and catch it on the upswing if you will.

Rev from about 4500-5500 over and over, and on the upswing from about 4500-5000 drop the clutch hard. Results in a giant smoky 4wd launch.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Check your tire pressures - I find launches are better when you can get a little wheel spin and this can be achieved with higher tire pressures. 

Also, can you elaborate on what you are doing with the gas pedal. An approach that works is to drop the clutch while holding the rpms at launch point and then very rapidly, but progressively flooring the throttle.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

croman44 said:


> Have you seen it in action yet? Do you know how well it works?
> 
> I would love to see a video of it and how well it works. I am not sure how often I would use it but if would for sure be a selling point for me.


i'll do a video as soon as i get it


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

If you want to see launch control in action on a manual gear just youtube apr stage 3 launch, and look out for the matte grey TTRS. I believe it did a GPS times run of 0-60 in 2.8 secs


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Holding revs at 4000-5000rpm is a recipe to bog.

You want to have the car stationary, floor the gas and then dump the clutch on the upswing.

If you are going to hold the revs then you need to slip in the clutch, but be careful as if you don't do it right the clutch will start to slip on the run.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Poverty said:


> If you are going to hold the revs then you need to slip in the clutch, but be careful as if you don't do it right the clutch will start to slip on the run.


Excellent point. And having higher tire pressures help with wheels slipping before the clutch - cheaper to replace tires than a clutch.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Aug 20, 2013)

Has anyone got any launch videos? really struggling to decide what the best approach is to launching the manual, there seems to be so many different techniques to it...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I vote for


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Move to Europe, buy a TTRS+ with dsg, tc off, left foot brake, mash accelerator, release brake. Slap people who signed petition to bring manual only TTRS's to the U.S. Of A. Lol


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Poverty said:


> Holding revs at 4000-5000rpm is a recipe to bog.
> 
> You want to have the car stationary, floor the gas and then dump the clutch on the upswing.
> 
> If you are going to hold the revs then you need to slip in the clutch, but be careful as if you don't do it right the clutch will start to slip on the run.


Wow! Any entire post from Poverty with which I actually agree... the world must be ending today


----------



## primetime21 (Feb 14, 2013)

boarderjcj said:


> Move to Europe, buy a TTRS+ with dsg, tc off, left foot brake, mash accelerator, release brake. Slap people who signed petition to bring manual only TTRS's to the U.S. Of A. Lol


LOL! Can you show me a stock TTRS S-tronic that cut a 1.67 60ft time at a certified dragstrip? Please point me to one...


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

How do you guys launch for auto-x?

After the first oil change I'll have to play around with what you guys have mentioned. Dumping the clutch from near redline sounds unsettling. :what:


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Why don't some of the TT-RS folks post their 0-60 slips/times.....1/4 mile times too... All this talk and so little actual performance stats...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

primetime21 said:


> LOL! Can you show me a stock TTRS S-tronic that cut a 1.67 60ft time at a certified dragstrip? Please point me to one...


A stock DSG is running about the same times as a stage 2 manual car. They can rip off 3.6s to 60 all day long and running to 100 in just around 10s flat.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

UM has launch control and no-lift-shift for the manual TT RS that should make 1/4 mile blindingly fast and relatively brainless. Having seen it work on my friend's Golf R (Stage 2) who ran a 12.5s at Englishtown, I just wished UM made it for my 3.2 TT :beer:


----------



## primetime21 (Feb 14, 2013)

sentari said:


> Why don't some of the TT-RS folks post their 0-60 slips/times.....1/4 mile times too... All this talk and so little actual performance stats...


I already have... I don't just talk I actually race my toys...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6061864-First-passes-in-TTRS...


----------



## primetime21 (Feb 14, 2013)

JohnLZ7W said:


> A stock DSG is running about the same times as a stage 2 manual car. They can rip off 3.6s to 60 all day long and running to 100 in just around 10s flat.


Ok... Please point me to a slip from a certified dragstrip showing a 60ft time... Thanks!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

No 60' times but 3.6 is what was reported pretty much universally across the reviews when it was tested


----------



## primetime21 (Feb 14, 2013)

JohnLZ7W said:


> No 60' times but 3.6 is what was reported pretty much universally across the reviews when it was tested


Not rying to argue but I prefer real data not tuner data or magazines, they just have too much stake in the game... Also, pbox data especially the display is not very reliable and slope needs to be considered... Is stronic faster? Probably and especially tuned but stock audi LC is weak... I've cut better 60ft times in my s4 than any audi or GIAC LC s4... 

Here are some fast dsg ttrs times with not so impressive 60 ft times IMO...

http://audisrs.com/archive/ttrs-s-tronic-mrc-410__o_t__t_27504.html


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

spray some wd40 on your tires for faster acceleration


----------

